
Show HN: Eggy – The Elegant Egg Timer - ericlewis
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/eggy-the-elegant-egg-timer/id1472807966
======
ericlewis
Author here! This app was built purely using SwiftUI. Happy to answer any
questions about it! If you would like to peep some SwiftUI code in action
check out my github:
[https://github.com/ericlewis](https://github.com/ericlewis)

